# White Lightning Trio!



## Ginseng (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought I'd share pictures of the completion of my trifecta of alpine excellence, my white wonder, my alabaster amazement. Behold, the White Lightning Trio! 

Well, okay, they're just flashlights...but to me they are dead sexy. 

They are all Oveready white Cerakoted SureFires. Bodies from left to right: Z2, C2, 6P. And inside: Oveready 3-mode triple in neutral, VanIsleDSM 5.6A copper, 5000K R4, empty awaiting a Nailbender XM-L. Switches: FETie, FETie, McClicky.






From left to right: 6P, C2, Z2.





The Z2 is my "inside the house" torch. The C2 is my outdoor carry light. And the 6P is for outdoor, throw demanding situations. Optionally, the Overady Triple goes in the 6P with A19 extender and 2x18500 as the primary outdoor night walk light. That's Reflexite retroreflective tape and ultraglow tape on the bezel of the 6P for maximum optical capability...it shines, it glows, it reflects. 

Hope you've enjoyed the peek at my little obsession. And of course _megagratitude_ to Dan and the rest of the crew at Oveready for helping me in my quest.

Wilkey


----------



## Ethen (Apr 25, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice, just don't snow blow them.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! Sexy Lights! Just don't drop them in the snow (or in a 50 gal drum of packing peanuts...). Can ya get some pic's of them with the grips? So they look like storm trooper lights? :devil:


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 26, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Wow! Sexy Lights! Just don't drop them in the snow (or in a 50 gal drum of packing peanuts...). Can ya get some pic's of them with the grips? So they look like storm trooper lights? :devil:


Oooh, Star Wars kink, eh?  I'll see what I can do this evening. 

Wilkey


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 27, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> That's Reflexite retroreflective tape and ultraglow tape on the bezel of the 6P for maximum optical capability...it shines, it glows, it reflects.


That's actually a pretty good idea.



Ginseng said:


> Oooh, Star Wars kink, eh?  I'll see what I can do this evening.


You've seen the 'Stormtrooper Edition' C2 pics right? Very cool (& funny) pic, let me see if I can include a link ...

Edit: Here they are, from this thread:


DM51 said:


> This has to be one of the coolest looking lights around today, however I surprised no-one has pointed out the style similarity with the Star Wars Stormtrooper uniform, as worn by the well-known interplanetary losers. Great uniform, but they might have done a whole lot better if they had been properly equipped with these lights by Oveready, lol.


 


Tally-ho said:


> Happy to have an oveready flashlight, they would have had a more pleasant face...but their emperor wouldn't have tolerate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(note the C2 on the belt, LOL)


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 27, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea.
> You've seen the 'Stormtrooper Edition' C2 pics right? Very cool (& funny) pic, let me see if I can include a link ...


Thanks and niiiiiiiice. 

Wilkey


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 27, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> Oooh, Star Wars kink, eh?  I'll see what I can do this evening.
> 
> Wilkey


 
Thanks ginseng!


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok. Let's give this a try. The 6P doesn't have a ring normally but I put it on just to see how it would look. I also cut down the ring on the C2 so the light would fit into my Ripoffs holster.











Wilkey


----------



## TIME1200 (Apr 28, 2011)

wonderful flashlights


----------



## Rat (May 19, 2011)

Love the white but they are screaming for black Bezels.


cheers


----------

